# Taxis and English



## knoibrown (Nov 15, 2015)

One of the biggest frustrations after moving to Hong Kong was the surprisingly dismal quality of English amongst cab drivers. (Try getting to Knutsford Terrace with a Canto only driver...)

It turns out, there are a couple apps that take an English address and turn it into a Cantonese address.... handy. I only use the iPhone, so I'm not sure about Android apps.

"HK Taxi Interpreter" seems to have a better interface, but is a paid app.

There's a free competitor as well... seems a bit more dated and uglier, but it should do the job.

Anyway, this has been a life saver for me... haha... hope it helps others as well.


----------



## ATSC (Nov 9, 2015)

Taxi drivers in HK are mainly 40+/50+ years old and they did not have much education in their early time. If you can't tell the drivers where you are heading, you may put the location into google map and show them, it may help. Or you may try to ask for help from the taxi queue, most of the people have at least some basic English ability in HK.


----------

